# Said Good-Bye to my Old Friend this am



## rockin r (Apr 30, 2011)

Woody had not been himself for the last week or so as of last Saturday. I got out there and checked him over. His sheath was swollen and rock hard. Right to the vet he went. After a shot of Ace, he was totally relaxed, but he did not "drop". Vet got in there and found a small bean, but that was the least of the problem. He also found a tumor growing in "that area" with the bean. I got in there and I was amazed at the size of the tumor. He gave us antibiotics and medicated cleanser, told us to hose him out as often as possible, and to bring him back if the swelling did not come down in 10 days. After 7 days we took him back this am. This morning he was swollen more than before. We knew there was nothing that could be done for him. So we let him go with his dignity, pride and knowing that we loved him. Art had him for 22 years, and he was a part of my life for 12 years. Although Woody told me he was ready, he fought it, and would not go down. He struggled to stay sure footed. I told the vet and Art to give him to me, Woody looked me square in the eyes, saw my tears laid his head on my shoulder and calmed down, laid down and he passed peacefully at 8:50 am hearing me tell him that I loved him, and to wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge. He is very much missed. Run Free My Friend! Run FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! We have another 33 yo TB Arizona, who is in the pastures running and screaming for him. I hope he calms down, I could not bare to lose him too. Although I am not here to often these days, I just wanted to share a precious part of my life has parted from me. As I know all of you have gone thru this, and can feel the devastation that is in my heart. I certainly know I did the right thing for him, but it just does not help the heartache and emtyness that onlt time will heal....Thanks for still accepting me into your family when I am in need of a shoulder or two....Theresa

Last Summer












Last Night

With his diginity, as he so deserves it..






I am listening my Friend....I understand






Saying see you later, is always so darned hard..We will miss you Chunky Monkey


----------



## bjcs (Apr 30, 2011)

I am very sorry.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss......it is so hard to let them go. He will be waiting, and you will see him again someday!


----------



## Mona (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh that is so very sad Theresa. You did everything you could. Poor guy. I am sorry.


----------



## anoki (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry Theresa





((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## SunQuest (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so sorry. You can see the love for you in his eyes and I can see how much you cared for Woody. You are right. You have done the best for him by letting him go with dignity and with knowing how much he was loved by you and Art. And I also had a horse fight to be there until I was there to hold her. I so understand the choice you made and the pain you endure. But also know that you gave Woody the best in life. He looked amazing for his age. (((hugs))) As tough as it is, make sure to go and spend time with Arizona and tell Arizona what happened as Arizona will understand. He will greeve with you and Art and together you all will heal.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 30, 2011)

Godspeed beautiful Woody.


----------



## Barbie (Apr 30, 2011)

So very sorry Theresa! ((((HUGS)))) my friend to you and Art!!!! Woody knows how much he was loved and you proved that today. So very sorry you had to go through this. He had a good long life.

Barbie


----------



## rockin r (Apr 30, 2011)

TY my friends..I have been crying non stop. My heart is just breaking..Which I am not suppposed to get overwhelmed...We all love our animals unconditionally. But there is a bond with a horse and his person that I can not describe to anyone who does not or have ever owned a horse. You understand it and so does the horse. They trust us to ride them, take them into dark spooky places, cross that scary bridge, step thru those bottomless mud puddles, while at the same time vowing to keep us safe on thier backs. Not to mention showing them, giving thier all, not knowing why, but because "WE asked them to, so they can make "US" proud. Never saw this coming......No time to really prepare to tell him, see you later my friend...


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh I am sooooo sorry. Reading your comments and looking at the pictures of you together - it's easy to see the love you shared.


----------



## chandab (Apr 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. He was obviously much loved.


----------



## ~Dan (Apr 30, 2011)

Theresa, I am so sorry to hear that you lost Woody, he truly was a beautiful horse. My thoughts are with you (((hugs))).

Dan.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Apr 30, 2011)

Your love for him comes though loud and clear. He was a lucky boy to be so loved in this life and to be helped in his passing with his dignity in tact. My thoughts are with you.

Angie


----------



## Ashley (Apr 30, 2011)

I know how you feel. I have two oldies here. In the last week my one has really lost the weight. Granted I ran out of grain for a few days, so instead of getting the alfalfa/strategy mix he got just alfalfa top dressed with seweet feed. The other mare never holds alot of weight. I have really been questioning what to do with them.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Theresa. The loving bond you shared with Woody, and he with you, comes over in both your pictures and words. To allow our precious friends pass with dignity is the ultimate kindness that we can give them.

My thoughts and sympathy are with you and Art.

Anna


----------



## dgrminis (May 1, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Miniature217 (May 1, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 1, 2011)

Theresa I'm so sorry that you and Art are hurting so badly right now. I know it doesn't make things easier to know you did the "right thing". Just because it was right, doesn't mean it was easy. I've admired you for the loving care of your horses before and I admire you again for seeing to it that your friend didn't suffer. Woody will be waiting for you and Art when the time comes for you to be together again. Until then he is no further than a thought away.


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 1, 2011)

Such a hard decision to make, but bless you for helping your beloved friend... sounds like you had a very special relationship with him...Godspeed.

Liz R.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 1, 2011)

I'm so very sorry Theresa

You might take some comfort in the pain you spared him

when it was his time.


----------



## rockin r (May 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone. You are all very kind, as you always are. He will be missed always. Art is always telling me that I am like Santa, with the kids drawn to him, only I have animals drawn to me. It was a tough weekend for sure. We know that we did the "Right thing for Woody". Yes, we could have kept him for 4-6 more weeks,but the outcome would of been the same and he would of been septic.. This way he left still healthy, with very little pain. He had a very good life. He was in the top 20 Cutting Horses in South Florida in his day. A Proud accomplishment for sure. And occasionally we would saddle him up and cut a few cows in the pasture. He really enjoyed it. He was a trusty steed and a best bud. He will be waiting for me, dropping his left front leg so I can mount him bareback as I always did. And he will take us across the Rainbow Bridge together. Arizona has settled down. Our neighbor has opened his back pasture so his horses can keep him company at the fence line. He called last night and asked if Arizona was alright because he was running and screaming. Art told him of Woody. He said he would leave his horses out till he settles down. That was very nice of him. Sigh, the joys, the laughter, the tears, the sadness, the loses of owning a horse. Is it worth it? You Bet It Is! Godspeed my Friend....


----------



## markadoodle (May 3, 2011)

rockin r said:


> I told the vet and Art to give him to me, Woody looked me square in the eyes, saw my tears laid his head on my shoulder and calmed down, laid down and he passed peacefully at 8:50 am hearing me tell him that I loved him, and to wait for me at the Rainbow Bridge.


That really got to me, I am so sorry for your loss, I've been through many things, & I would never want anyone to experience the pain. The pain of no ease. But eventually the pain will be replaced by happy times and love.




I promise.


----------



## minie812 (May 3, 2011)

I am sorry for another loss to you and you guys are in my prayers!


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 3, 2011)

_I'm terribly sorry for your loss...._


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 3, 2011)

I have tears in my eyes reading this...I'm sooo sorry. It is hard to make that decision for any horse, but especially one you've loved for that many years. My thoughts are with you.


----------

